# Clean diesel logo



## Don Juan (Apr 2, 2002)

Hi guy,
I was wondering if anyone that has a diesel X5 have put a logo or sticker in the back denoting your car is a Clean diesel. I saw an Audi Q7 with a very nice, thin and small sticker in the lower portion of the rear glass that said "TDI CLEAN DIESEL " .. I think it look cool... I think our cars can be called TDI (Turbo Diesel Injection ) but I think that acronym is mostly used by Audi and VW
... anyone? pictures ?


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

I customized a BMW logo plate with "Turbo Diesel" adhesive emblems I found on Ebay. Looks like it came right from the factory because the turbo diesel emblems are made of the same chromed material as the BMW logo. Googled the heck out of diesel license plates trying to find one pre-made with no luck.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

TDI=Turbocharged Direct Injection by VAG (Audi & VW)

This is also a valid description of just about any diesel sold today


----------



## Don Juan (Apr 2, 2002)

cool...i guess i was not the only one with this crazy idea ;-) any pictures ?

I was even thinking of getting a small "d 'as the side door log and plaing it in the rear...don't know...really liked the sticker in the audi q7..TDI Clean diesel


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

I drove a 535d a few years back that was plastered with "clean diesel" labels from Bosch. I wonder if you could write Bosch and ask them for a label?

Here is a photo of one of the labels:
http://pics.tdiclub.com/showphoto.php?photo=47861&title=bmw535d-004&cat=4190


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## bluetec (Dec 24, 2011)

For our BMW's I think high pressure common rail diesel (HPCRD) or just CRD is more accurate than TDI, which applies to even the older low pressure oil burners.

I'm not a tree hugger... so I got this one off eBay::thumbup:

Shipping takes ages, but quality is very good.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=580441


----------



## Don Juan (Apr 2, 2002)

bluetec said:


> For our BMW's I think high pressure common rail diesel (HPCRD) or just CRD is more accurate than TDI, which applies to even the older low pressure oil burners.
> 
> I'm not a tree hugger... so I got this one off eBay::thumbup:
> 
> ...


Yes but the iterations of new BMW diesels are turbo charged...and the 50d is triple turbos charged  so TDI applies

doesn't all Diesels have a high pressure common rail ?


----------



## Don Juan (Apr 2, 2002)

d geek said:


> I drove a 535d a few years back that was plastered with "clean diesel" labels from Bosch. I wonder if you could write Bosch and ask them for a label?
> 
> Here is a photo of one of the labels:
> http://pics.tdiclub.com/showphoto.php?photo=47861&title=bmw535d-004&cat=4190


Excellent! that is what I was looking for! Thanks!!

BMW Diesel Power .. I like it.. perhaps 1 more word...BMW Clean Diesel Power ;-)


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I think the sticker you saw on the Audi is something put onto them at the factory. Every single Q7 and A3 TDI I have seen on the road has had those stickers on their glass. I have always wanted to get some of these for my cars:

http://www.amazon.com/Diesel-Inside-vinyl-lettering-sticker/dp/B004NWJXS6


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Don Juan said:


> ...doesn't all Diesels have a high pressure common rail ?


I can't think of any modern diesel that is not common rail, direct injection and turbocharged.


----------



## Don Juan (Apr 2, 2002)

d geek said:


> I drove a 535d a few years back that was plastered with "clean diesel" labels from Bosch. I wonder if you could write Bosch and ask them for a label?
> 
> Here is a photo of one of the labels:
> http://pics.tdiclub.com/showphoto.php?photo=47861&title=bmw535d-004&cat=4190


Thanks Dgeek...I ordered my sticker siilar to tha one but says BMW Clean Diesel Power :thumbup:


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

Where did you order one ? I would like to see one myself!


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Don Juan said:


> Thanks Dgeek...I ordered my sticker siilar to tha one but says BMW Clean Diesel Power :thumbup:


Cool! Please post pics when you put it on.


----------



## tol4o (Jul 25, 2010)

Check out my "ECO DIESEL" badge at 0:57, looks like OEM factory installed


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks good. Did you know that VW sold a Jetta Eco Diesel here in 1991 & 92? It was a 1.6L with a tiny turbo that served as more of an emissions function than power add. Good little cars.


----------



## tol4o (Jul 25, 2010)

Years ago when I was in Europe, I used to drive 1987 Mercedes C-Klasse 190D
1.9L plain diesel no turbos, 75HP, 4 speed
This old Mercedes diesel can easy pass 500k miles without any engine work. These were the strongest MBs ever built!
The whole engine was hanging on little shocks that was completely killing any vibration at idle. The engine sound at idle <500rpm, was the same as the coins counting machine. Not much power but it was getting 50MPG on HWY
I sold it to a friend, now 25 year old and 380k miles, the car is still running strong except the body rust


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Very cool. My '91 ecodiesel had a hard time breaking 40 mpg. I think it had around 70hp.


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

I think the badge should say "Twin Turbo Clean Diesel"


----------



## tol4o (Jul 25, 2010)

Pat_X5 said:


> I think the badge should say "Twin Turbo Clean Diesel"


Too long


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

hopefully Ill get one


----------



## Marshotel (Sep 23, 2009)

I bought a 335d badge off of ebay and put the d next to the X5 emblem. It is simple and clean looking. :thumbup:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Personally I do not understand why the factory badging on an X5d is done the way it is done. I have to really go out of my way to notice that it is a diesel unless I hear it. I'd just think since they were introducing diesel SUVs for the first time for BMW that they'd want some better rolling marketing on the vehicles.


----------

